# need five members-1400 acre trophy club-Washington Co.



## CaptainRon

Deer, turkey, fishing included. Numerous club stands,food plots,camper spots with electicity,water and sewer. Family owned. Farm mgr. on site. Dues $750.  Early pay discount $650. 478-552-0358


----------



## CaptainRon

To the gentleman that called me last  about hunting, I accidentally lost your number,so please call back


----------



## matthewsman

*is this camp off of*

chambers/brooks spring or branch rd?something like that off Deepstep?


----------



## CaptainRon

*location*

It's 3mi. north of Harrison and borders Harrison-Tennile Rd.,Mt. Moriah  Rd., and Peacock Rd. We're about 10 mi. from Wrightsville(Johnson Co.) and about 7mi. from Sandersville(Washington Co.)


----------



## herm4pres

*Interested*

Hi, 

  My hunting partner and I are very interested.  How many total members are you looking to have on the 1400 acres?  Thanks!


----------



## CaptainRon

20 members max. All stands first come except climbers.


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin

Guys I've hunted with the Captain for years.  There's not a bad spot on the whole place.  Some good bucks come off of it every year.  Click here for pictures and a story of my trophy last year.  This was the heaviest deer taken in to the processor in Riddleville last year. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=85262

Captain, count me and Moose in.  Have a check to you in a couple of weeks.

Hoppy


----------



## CaptainRon

Thanks Hoppy, I look forward to seeing you and the Moose again. Gentlemen there's only four spots left and I've got a farm tour scheduled for Sat.-------------Better Hurry!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaptainRon

*Deer Pics*

I killed these deer here on farm


----------



## chrisk

Capt Ron,
I am real interested.  Plan to call you Friday.


----------



## CaptainRon

Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jepho1

im interested... please call me,

   770-294-1334


----------



## CaptainRon

*memberships*

Sorry for delay in responding. Been working out of town.


----------



## DDICKEY

*CLUB*

Would Like To Tour The Farm Interested
912 210-6377


----------



## CaptainRon

*openings*

Will call you tonight.


----------



## chrisk

Ron,
I came by a couple of weekends ago but we must have missed each other.  Do you still have openings?


----------



## CaptainRon

Still have four, Chris. I'll be around all weekend. Sorry I missed you last time.
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

Only three openings left!


----------



## CaptainRon

Tenativaly,one opening left.


----------



## CaptainRon

*hurry*

One opening left


----------



## 8 or better

I know you said only one left but I have a buddy I hunt with so if two are possible please contact me. Thanks Gary


----------



## CaptainRon

Actually just had one cancellation due to illness, so I do have two openings.


----------



## rdupree1468

My friend and I are interested.  Do you have  any openings left? We are retired  and would like to know when we can see the prop. We can come anytime. Call Ron at 863-676-5973   Thanks Ron D


----------



## CaptainRon

Thanks for your call and look forward to seeing you on Thurs.
Always a pleasure to meet another Ron.


----------



## CaptainRon

Two Openings


----------



## Raven10475

Two spots left still?  Cankidshunt in the club?  I have a 12 and 14 y/o do they need their own membership?  Can they hunt as my guests....Please e mail me Raven10475@comcast.net or call me 404 787 7718... Thanks Michael.


----------



## CaptainRon

Kids under 18 hunt free under parent's membership also spouses or significant other.


----------



## 89montero

Is it all one contiguous tract??


----------



## CaptainRon

1000 acres one tract, 200 on another, a 100 acre tract, and an additional 100 acre tract.

Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

*Two openings*

Along with the two openings left, I also have two lakeside campsites left with water ,sewer, and free electricity.


----------



## CaptainRon

I'm available to give a farm tour anytime in the next seven days.


----------



## CaptainRon

*swap,trade,barter*

I'd like to close out these last two openings and I'm ready to wheel and deal. I'll consider trades and all offers.

The captain


----------



## CaptainRon

Still two openings and I hate to leave money laying on the table. Trades considered.


----------



## whchunter

*Family DEAL*

Heh Cap......I have a friend who is looking and due to the family deal you have he just might be interested. He and his wife are both great people and hunters. They have 12 kids and out of those kids 9 are active hunters. That means when he comes up he will have 11 people on stands. He owns a camper and will probably be up every weekend and holidays. He really loves to hunt and with those many kids, he has a lot of mouths to feed and really needs to put a bunch of deer in the freezer. I'll pass the information on to him.


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey guys we had a great year with several trophy deer taken. Turkey season's knocking hard and I have several memberships available and I'm willing to throw in this years for free.
478-552-0358 or walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com


----------



## 2-shot

I'd like more info about fishing, I'm a wheeler - dealer, please give call before I look at other clubs scheduled for this weekend 678-858-1438 Brent English, thanks


----------



## CaptainRon

!0 acre Bass pond with trophy bass,crappie bream. Also 2.5 acre pond and beaver ponds. Robert threw back a bass that weighed 11.2 pounds. He has a 13 he caught here. I've released a number in 10 pound range and a crappie that was 4.3 pounds. 2.5-3 lb crappie not uncommom. bream 1lb+.


----------



## 2-shot

I can be there friday or sat.  I'm an outfitter in western kentucky on ohio river lots of big bucks and turkeys, we can can probably work something out , money or trade of some kind.  I'll can fill both spots.  Please call 678-858-1438 or 678-313-0900 Brent English


----------



## buckmaster06

hey big ron


----------



## 2-shot

It was nice meeting you this weekend, looking forward to dragging out one of those  bruisers  with you this fall .  See you again soon.  Oh yeah, my two boys didnt want to come home, thanks again, Brent English


----------



## CaptainRon

*crappie fishing heating up*

It was nice to meet you as well. Look forward to hunting and fishing with you also. Terry and I caught 50 crappie and 10 bass yesterday at the big pond. I'm glad the boys enjoyed themselves.


----------



## southerndraw

CaptainRon I was wondering if u had anything left open, we have hundred acres we hunt on the other side of harrison. but just need something else to look at from time to time. It would be my huntin partner and myself. thanks


----------



## CaptainRon

I do and will be glad to show you around at your soonest possible convenience. I'm available seven days a week. 
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours still available; however, filling up quickly.


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours now available seven days a week.


----------



## CaptainRon

Three turkey hunters on Sat and two nice gobblers killed!


----------



## CaptainRon

*club*

Stll a few openings left.


----------



## HAB

*Club*

You have a PM concnering this.
Thanks


----------



## CaptainRon

Corn and grain sorghum up and jumping. Need some rain in the worst sort of way. Still have some openings yall.


----------



## beerickson

Sent you a PM.


----------



## CaptainRon

Thankfull for the rain and hope none of you suffered personal loss or injury.


----------



## 2-shot

Hey Ron, maybe I'll see you tomorrow, me, wife and kids are probably coming down again after noon if plans don't change


----------



## Milkman

PM sent


----------



## 2-shot

I'd like to see some north ga guys join.  If you do, please let me know.  I'm looking for someone to help split gas cost.  678-858-1438 Brent English


----------



## deepstep

Hey Ron. Not sure if you remember me. I am Sam Brooks. We are cousins. Launa Knight was my grandmother. I remember she always made a big deal about you and I having the same birthday. Anyway just thought I would say hello.


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey Cousin Sam, Sure I remember you. Come by and see me when you're down this way. I'm getting older now and we're sporting beer bellies, we got glasses and some grey hair too but we're becoming more humorous by the minute.


----------



## 2 UP

Any openings left? Just found out today we lost our lease in Washington County. There are 4 of us looking for a small lease or club membership.


----------



## COUNTRYBOY1007

Are there any oppenings left?


----------



## 2-shot

This is a good place to hunt, I'm sure glad to see some interest in people close to Cumming, may come in handy on gas bill.


----------



## CaptainRon

Still have openings. Be glad to give you a farm tour at any time. I live here fulltime and can  work my schedule to suit as I'm self-employed. It doesn't pay well but my boss is a fine fellow. 478-552-0358


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours still available


----------



## 2 UP

Not sure if my PM went through. I should know in a week or so if we can get in on the club next to the lease we lost. I'll let you know. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## CaptainRon

Is it too hot for a farm tour? I've got such a good number of access roads that we can ride in the truck with the ac and still see a great overall picture.


----------



## GaYankee

Hey I've hunted with the Captain a couple of years and he's a great guy . You'll never find a better place to hunt and fish or a nicer bunch of folks. I saw several shooter class bucks this past season. There's a huge turkey population although I don't hunt them and some really good fishing. Best club I've ever been in.
GaYankee


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tour this sunday anyone?


----------



## CaptainRon

I'm scheduling farm tours for this weekend. So give me a call. 478-552-0358


----------



## CaptainRon

If you have any interesting trades, I've have been known to trade for memberships.


----------



## CaptainRon

All P.M.'s answered.


----------



## CaptainRon

If anyone is interested in joining the hunting club and needs a place to stay, I have a camper for sale or rent. I'll throw in the power at no charge.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

All p.m.'s answered.


----------



## CaptainRon

14x52 mobile home will be available for anyone who joins and needs a place to stay. Two bedroom, 1 bath. Water and septic provided. You pay power bill. Sell for $2500 or consider leasing for deer season.


----------



## CaptainRon

Deer camper for sale for $500 with paid membership of $750. Septic, water and free power for one year. Lease for $150 /yr. with paid membership.


----------



## CaptainRon

ttt


----------



## Swineqhog

*Hogs*

Got any hogs? Im always looking for another club to hog hunt when deer and turkey season aint in.


----------



## CaptainRon

Sorry, very few  hogs, plenty of turkey and deer and great fishing as well.


----------



## CaptainRon

Discount available for two or more.


----------



## CaptainRon

I know times are hard so I'm willing to consider trades of any value, provide accomadations with power, water, and septic, foodplots, club stands and even arrange payment plans. I've been managing this farm and club for 21 yrs. I know we're in the hardiest times I remember but let's don't give up on the few things we enjoy.
The Captain


----------



## 2-shot

I'm trying to help with members, but gas seems to be issue.  They all wanted to hunt in that area back in '95, '96,'97 when I used to hunt down there, but now they aren't sure about gas prices.  This club is too good to go unfilled.


----------



## CaptainRon

We're willing to make a deal on several memberships or trade for anything of value to help out with gas issues.


----------



## CaptainRon

All Pm's answered.


----------



## CaptainRon

PM answered


----------



## CaptainRon

Tour anytime this weekend and will schedule for next week


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours still available


----------



## CaptainRon

*economy*

I know the economy's awful so I'll be glad to consider offers from two or more.


----------



## CaptainRon

Still some openings.


----------



## CaptainRon

Anyone still awake?


----------



## CaptainRon

Last minute money saving discounts available!!


----------



## CaptainRon

*discount*

deep discounts available!!!


----------



## TDBone

PM Sent


----------



## wpart0063

PM Sent


----------



## CaptainRon

All PM's answered. Thanks for your interest!

Ron


----------



## wpart0063

PM sent


----------



## wpart0063

Captain,

Are you available this week for a tour?  Please advise....


----------



## CaptainRon

Still a few openings at prorated prices for rest of year.


----------



## KINGFISH7

*Interested*

Pm Sent


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey guys recently got out of the hospital and haven't had a chance to respond to inquiries concerning 09 hunting season. New improvements under way including lodge and deer cooler with processing. Also guide services availabe. Farm tours beginning for next season with early pay discount and will include this year's turkey season and fishing privledges also small game. I caught 44 crappie 1lb-1 1/2 on 50 minnows the other day at one of our farm ponds. So bring your fishing rods and come for a free farm tour.


----------



## GaYankee

Yall should check out Copperhead Farms..beautiful land...lots of trophy deer...plenty of fish..and good company!


----------



## Sward7798

I'm very interested in the club how far from Ringgold, GA.  I also have a friend that is looking for a club  I would love to take a tour of the land.  Call me at 601 408 1267 or 706 935 2635  Thanks Scott


----------



## Sward7798

I want to join the club with out seeing the place when can we get together.  I would also like to rent the camper for next season.  Thanks Scott        I will call you Sunday Jan. 4th


----------



## CaptainRon

thanks, if i happen not to be in when you call please leave me a message or call 478-232-4674 cell


----------



## CaptainRon

Scheduling farm tours for this weekend. 478-552-0358, 478-232-4674.


----------



## lineman 24

You still have openings?  I AM VERY INTERESTED


----------



## CaptainRon

I still have some openings at the moment. I've got a farm tour scheduled for today and one for next Sat. Just let me know when you'd like to take a look. 
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## shanesbandit

What are the early dues and do you still have an opening
thanks


----------



## clanton

When is the 550 due . Are children under 18 included?


----------



## CaptainRon

Early pay discount will continue till the end of this month. Spouses, significant others, and children under 18 hunt free.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## GaYankee

This is a great deal and i'm sure these openings will fill up fast. Great hunting and fishing and even better people.


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours available for Sat. & Sun. Booked full for Mon. 478-552-0358


----------



## CaptainRon

Only two openings left!


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours available this weekend. 478-552-0358.


----------



## KINGFISH7

*Interested*

Pm sent


----------



## CaptainRon

*Details*

There was a gentleman who called Sun. before last and left a message. I seem to have misplaced the number. My apologies. Feel free to p.m. me your number and i'll call.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## KINGFISH7

*Thanks*

Cptn Ron, nice talking to u today, look forward to meeting u.

Thanks, MAK


----------



## southerndraw

Capt.Ron- Do you still have spot's available for the up and coming deer season?


----------



## T-BONER

*Copperhead farms*



KINGFISH7 said:


> Cptn Ron, nice talking to u today, look forward to meeting u.
> 
> Thanks, MAK



KINGFISH7--THANKS FOR THE IMFO--I'm coming up friday feb.27--moving camper over to copperhead farms sat. a.m.--come by if you get a chance---T-bone


----------



## T-BONER

*copperhead farms*

Capt. Ron--looking forward in meeting you and seeing the farm sat. Feb. 28th a.m.--t-bone


----------



## CaptainRon

Look forward to seeing you and showing you around T-BONER. Southerndraw, I currently have one spot left. Be glad to show you around.
Thanks for the interest,
Ron


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Capt'n, thanks for calling me today.....*

I will talk top you Wednesday!!!
Byron


----------



## southerndraw

10-4 capt. I was really hoping you had 2 spot's left. If some one backs out please keep us posted, me and a buddy's looking.


----------



## CaptainRon

I'll be glad to let you know Southerndraw. Byron, I look forward to talking to you on Wed.


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Hey Capt' call me............*

I think I would like to go ahead and take the spot. I would like to talk to you quickly! Give me a call 706-769-1589
Byron


----------



## The Arrow Guru

*Thanks captian!!!!!!!!*

Man I really appreciate your time today and look forward to seeing you around this year. Ron's top notch guy. Beautiful property.


----------



## T-BONER

*rained out*

capt. nice meeting you--I'll be back up in may and getting camper set up--rainrainrain--also a rain check on the tour of the farm--see ya soon T-bone.


----------



## CaptainRon

Great! Look forward to seeing you then.
Ron


----------



## vins3075

Please call me I am interested if you have an opening left
vins3075 678-231-6262


----------



## vins3075

If still available please call 678-231-6262 like to join


----------



## 2-shot

That place is loaded with turkeys!


----------



## CaptainRon

Sorry for the delay in getting back with everyone, I'll return calls or messages in order received. I was waiting to get a count on openings and I'm gonna have a few.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## southerndraw

Captain Ron will you post any openings when thay come available?


----------



## 2-shot

I deer hunted there one time last yr and passed on a deer that would easily hit mid to upper 130's and around 20-21 in wide.  I'd taken it except I'd just gotten back from Ky and already had a good taxidermy tab going.  This was Dec., no telling how good the rut was.


----------



## GaYankee

Went out there for a couple of days...beautiful place...seen lots of deer and got a few pics you can check them out in my album...CaptRon has alot more of the place.....seen lots of turkeys too.....I think he has more openings...check it out


----------



## buckmaster06

Hey Capt. Ron, got anymore openings for the coming up year. Tell big tom and the griz. hello for me
Jeremiah


----------



## CaptainRon

Why, I sure do. You ought to get your fishin rod and your dad and come see us. Talked to griz on the dirt road the other day. Tom came by yesterday. He's not as good looking or as charismatic as his dad but i guess he got that from his mom.


----------



## CaptainRon

Scheduling farm tours for this weekend. 478-552-0358


----------



## CaptainRon

Still several openings


----------



## CaptainRon

I'm available for farm tours this weekend.


----------



## TWright

What time would you be available on Sunday?


----------



## DAVID HINSON

Hey Caption Ron,  Doyou still have any openings left? If so post me or call me at 770-318-0740.     Thanks David


----------



## CaptainRon

TWright, I can show you  around any time on Sun. 478-552-0358. Mr. Hinson, I still have some openings at the moment.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron.
Mr.David's (Farm Mgr.) cell #- 478-232-4674


----------



## georgiareb55

sounds like a good club,Ive been looking for right club in Washington, I hunted for 9 years just out of Tennille  , put several on the wall,do you have anymore openings? do you have any swamp?


----------



## CaptainRon

I still have some openings. Land is very diverse with beaver ponds, clearcuts, naturally regenerated forest, planted pine stands of different ages, oak hills, rock outcropings and every type of terrain imaginable. Plenty of swampy areaas well. Great folks too. Been doing this for 23 years. It's my parents farm. Been in the family for generations. I'm here fulltime, the pay is lousy, the hours are long but that crasy s.o.b. I work for ain't gonna fire me.


----------



## vlangdon

*fish and hunt*



CaptainRon said:


> Deer, turkey, fishing included. Numerous club stands,food plots,camper spots with electicity,water and sewer. Family owned. Farm mgr. on site. Dues $750.  Early pay discount $550. 478-552-0358



Pretty nice testimonials. I like the early pay discount. I am a retired engineer type, have camper,can help with chores, eat 2 does/yr and will shoot a 10 point if it beats the one on my wall.May I use my own boat? Where do send the check and when can I put my boat in the water? I have never taken an illegal deer in 30 yrs ,don't drink and hunt or litter.My number is 770-595-1653


----------



## CaptainRon

vlangdon,

I look forward to seeing you on Mon. Enjoyed to talking to you very much.


----------



## CaptainRon

Only four spots left. Call 478-552-0358 to schedule a farm tour at your soonest possible convenience.


----------



## CaptainRon

Have a farm tour scheduled for Sun. if anyone else would like to come along. Sat. is open so let me know. Mr. David and I have been planting corn and grain sorghum this evening. Bring your fishin rod and come for a farm tour, free barbeque and sample some homemade wine.


----------



## CaptainRon

Only two openings left.


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours available for Sat. or Sun. 478-552-0358 or 478-375-2221


----------



## T-BONER

*Thanks ga.yankee*

THE PICTURES LOOK GREAT!!ENJOYED LAST WEEK--SAW ALOT OF TRACKS--TOUR WAS VERY HELPFUL--LOOKS LIKE GOOD HUNTING THIS SEASON--THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP.....TERRY T-BONE


----------



## CaptainRon

Two openings left. Farm tour available now. 478-552-0358, 478-357-2221.
CaptainRon


----------



## CaptainRon

Only one opening left!


----------



## CaptainRon

I'll be available for a farm tour anytime this weekend.


----------



## Davec9

Capt. Ron... and David.... Thanks for the tour yesterday!  Those oak hills and bottoms look nice, I hope that you all get some rain so those food plots will flourish!  I will let you no what my plan is as soon as I get it figured out okay? Dave


----------



## CaptainRon

Finally Rain! Enjoyed your visit Dave. Still one opening so let me know if anyone would like a farm tour.


----------



## T-BONER

Captainron--anything new on my tv--working yet??t-bone


----------



## CaptainRon

Mr. Jim hasn't been back down. Sorry for the delay in getting back with you I've been on vacation.


----------



## CaptainRon

Still one opening left. 478-552-0358(Ron),478-357-2221(David)


----------



## jimferro

Ron,

Thinking of coming down to do some scouting on Fri, Jul 24. Will you be around on that day??    Brgds/Jim Ferro


----------



## CaptainRon

Sound's good. Look forward to seeing you again. Try to give me me a reminder. My short term memory is somewhat lacking. Foodplots , minerals and deer sightings plentiful and abundant everything's looking great.
Ron


----------



## jimferro

Ron,

Should be there between 10:00 and 10:30 tomorrow. I will call when I get close. Brgds/Jim Ferro


----------



## Leasehunter

*Looking for lease*

Please call me
(478) 232-9102
Tim Hiers


----------



## jimferro

*Tanner property*

Ron,

Can you give me directions to the tanner property from your house. Thanks

We did not go there when we were there on Friday and I am trying to locate it on google earth to print out some maps.

Brgds/Jim Ferro


----------



## jwshambles

*Rain!*

I hope you are getting some of this rain Ron. Need to get them plants out of the dirt.

Jeremy


----------



## CaptainRon

yes, sir we are getting some rain and your plants should do just fine.see you when you come back .    David.


----------



## CaptainRon

Tim, I left a message with your wife to call me when its convenient. Still one opening.


----------



## CaptainRon

*allright you procrastinators*

I'll be available all week for a farm tour. One opening. 478-552-0358, 478-232-6481


----------



## jimferro

*Monday*

Ron,

Will be coming down on Monday to look over the Tanner property. Plan to go directly to the property in the morning and swing by your house around 11-11:30am. Will you be around??

Brgds/Jim Ferro


----------



## CaptainRon

Still one opening. Farm tour anytime. Call Ron at 478-552-0358, or David 478-357-2221.


----------



## T-BONER

*Up dates*

CAPTION RON....I PICKED UP A DIGITAL IN DOOR ANTENNA...HOPE THIS WORKS...HOW ABOUT AN UP DATE ON ----MAP WITH CHECKING IN AND OUT SHOWING TREE STANDS...HOW MANY STANDS PRESENT???HOW ARE FOOD PLOTS COMING..I'LL BE COMING UP FOR MUZZLE SEASON..WILL THERE BE ENOUGH STANDS THEN??? GARY SAID HE HAS SEEN ALOT OF DEER MOVEMENT...CAN'T WAIT ...T-BONE


----------



## CaptainRon

Antenna does not concern us. but map is done and sign in book is ready and we have more stands than we have members so we are good can.t wait to see you.


----------



## CaptainRon

*I  can't count*

I thought I had filled my membership but after reviewing I still have one opening my farm manager informed me.


----------



## GaYankee

Hey Mr. Terry hope ya get ya a big ol buck this year!


----------



## T-BONER

Ga.yankee...thanks...i'll be trying...looking forward in heading to camp in couple weeks.....terry


----------



## hekirk

Do you hae any openings left?

Thanks Herb


----------



## CaptainRon

Still one  opening possibly two with the economy and everyone scaling back. Sorry for the delay been cruising timber in monroe co.


----------



## CaptainRon

Had one drop out. He's working out of state. P.M. for special rate for rest of season. (deer,turkey,small game, and fishing)


----------



## CaptainRon

I added another 50 acres I used to lease out.  So make that two openings.


----------



## Bruz

Bump for a good guy and a nice piece of property.


----------



## CaptainRon

Still got openings and will make a deal for rest of deer season, turkey, and fishing. So give me a p.m.


----------



## Chase270

I am interested in joining for next year and possibly for the rest of this deer season this year depending on the price. You can contact me through PM.


----------



## CaptainRon

Huge discount for rest of deer season, turkey, and fishing. Pm for details.


----------



## MItransplant

Good luck though should have no problem filling it at the lease rate...


----------



## CaptainRon

Will trade for anything of value as well.


----------



## CaptainRon

Farm tours this weekend. Pm for new lower rate.


----------



## CaptainRon

It doesn't get any better than this. Join for next year now and I'll throw in the rest of this deer season, turkey and fishing.


----------



## DeepweR

how many members on 1400 acs?


----------



## CaptainRon

20-22 Total members. The most we've had at any given time is seven. If everyone came down at once, it wouldn't be an issue. There's so many club stands and we've got property noone's even hunted yet. We have a sign in board and everything is first come first serve with exception of climbers.


----------



## CaptainRon

Combo membership(Deer, Turkey, Hog, Small Game and fishing) for next season $700. I'll throw in the rest of this year's deer, turkey, hog, small game and fishing at no extra charge. If you'd like to do a trial on the rest of this year ($300). I'll even take a deposit to hold your spot for next season. I'll also take trades on anything of value.


----------



## blakeandrew

Best Deer hunting ever on the Captain's land.  Beautiful property and my son loves the property and the action in the woods.


----------



## Bohawg

I would like to see the place and possible join for the remaining of this year and maybe even next year. Please PM with contact info


----------



## CaptainRon

*contact info*

Hey,
The farm phone is 478-552-0358. If noone answers, please leave a message and we'll call you asap. I'll be glad to show you around at your soonest possible convenience. The farm has every type of terrain imaginable. You won't find a better place to hunt and fish or a better group of folks.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## blakeandrew

Ron,

How are things looking on the football field and the lower well stand?  Are those pines getting big.  All Questions Blake had for you today.

V/R,

AK/BK


----------



## CaptainRon

The trees have really grown and so have the foodplots thanks to all the rain. Lots of ducks on Tanner tract. Mr. Jim took a good doe. Still averaging two to three members down at a time. Still some openings for next year and will throw in rest of this year. Let me know if you know someone.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## blakeandrew

Ron,

All we do is talk to people and give your number.  Has a Matt Winters called you?  Do you think Blake and I can come up sometime soon?

AK


----------



## CaptainRon

Haven't heard from Matt yet.  You and Blake are welcome to come. Send me a p.m. for details.


----------



## South GA Bow Only

I left you a message at the farm. I will be in the Louisville area next weekend and want to ride over and talk to you. I would like to join the rest of the year and try out the turkeys.


----------



## noneck67

*interested*

me and my dad interested in coming to take a look maybe tomorrow PM me back with all rules and price for the rest of this year and next year and price with one camper i will call the farm number in a bit thanks Buck Johnson!


----------



## blakeandrew

Noneck and South Ga,

You will love this property.  The best in the region by far.  My son is a hunter now due to the Captain and when we hunt the WMAs in FL he says, "dad why can't Ron live in Florida?"

That says it all,

Andrew


----------



## noneck67

Thanks Blake just waiting for Ron to call so i csn take a look at it!


----------



## CaptainRon

I'm answering all replies, pms and calls as quickly as possible. Thanks for your patience. I thought I'd post the revised fee schedule here and its an even better deal.

Rest of this Deer season, Turkey Season, Hogs, Ducks, Small Game, and fishing-Including next years dues-$600 now till Feb 1st.
Feb 2nd- Mar. 1st-$650
Mar 2nd- Apr. 1st-$700
After Apr. 1st-$750


----------



## South GA Bow Only

Captain Ron,
Sorry I missed your call this evening, I was on baby duty. I got your message and I will call you on the way to the property Sat. Dec. 26. Let me know if you get full before then. I would just go ahead and tell you I am in but I would like to have a look first.


----------



## CaptainRon

This year's tukey season free with paid membership now . Farm tours beginning on March 4th. Saw 20 turkeys across pond on tuesday and Richard saw 15 yesterday.


----------



## redneck inc

How many spots do you have available?


----------



## CaptainRon

I have several openings. Sorry for delay in responding. Been out of town and down in the back. Richard saw a 20" 10pt cross here at the camp two days ago. We've seen turkey's everwhere and crappie are biting.  Let me know if you'd like to visit. I'm searching for a new old farm truck as well. Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## T-BONER

*Camper for sale*

Sold


----------



## hekirk

Captain Ron, do you still have openings and when can I come see the farm

Herb


----------



## T-BONER

sold---T-BONER


----------



## CaptainRon

none of you guys turkey hunt? mr. fred killed one with a 10" beard this morning. openings available and will throw in this turkey season. crappie biting well also.


----------



## hekirk

Love to turkey hunt !!!! I need directions and a time to meet U!!!!


----------



## Mideighties

How many total hunters on club? where is property located? Send PM.


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey guys, pms sent . One turkey hunter so far and he only hunted one morning and  like i said he took a gobbler with 10" beard. We're loaded with birds and they're eating my foodplot seed before it can sprout.


----------



## fredw

CaptainRon, I'll be back....you do have some birds.


----------



## CaptainRon

*turkey*

Here's some turkey pics of Mr. Fred's bird. He's 19 lbs- 11 oz. 10.5 inch beard.


----------



## CaptainRon

Hunting membership with lakeside camper included. $1000


----------



## CaptainRon

Memberships avaiable. I'll be doing farm tours thru Sun. Let me know. I'll knock a $100 off reg. price of $750. So hurry for $650 special.


----------



## CaptainRon

Ryan Dixon killed a turkey with 11.5" beard. I'll try to get a pic or two. Have a farm tour Sat. AM. I'll be available Sat. PM and Sun or really any day at your convenience so shoot me a pm.


----------



## fredw

Ron, sent you an email.


----------



## CaptainRon

Membership discount for two or more.  P. M. for free Farm tour and bring your fishing rods.


----------



## Wolfeee

*Club*

How far is it from Augusta. Is this for year around access?


----------



## CaptainRon

I'm 68 miles from Augusta and 58 miles from Macon. Dues cover yearly membership and access.


----------



## CaptainRon

*There is an alternative to baseball*

Hog hunting and fishing season are in yall.


----------



## Vern

Email and PM sent.


----------



## CaptainRon

Vern, check your p.m. and e-mail as well to get all info.
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

COPPERHEAD FARM MEMBERSHIP TOURS AVAILABLE NOW! CALL 478-552-0358 and please leave a message, P.M., OR E-MAIL rstokes@washemc.net


----------



## CaptainRon

Ted's 10 pt. and 350 lb. sowzilla


----------



## CaptainRon

Some mo pics yall.


----------



## CaptainRon

I know it's hot and the economy's bad but deer season's getting closer so don't be sad.


----------



## jwshambles

*Not recommended*

If you want to know more hit me up.


----------



## CaptainRon

Great hunting and fishing and even better people. Already done the weeding.


----------



## gadeerwoman

Ron has a beautiful piece of property with some very diverse habitat. Plenty of room per hunter. Well worth the look if you're looking for a club in the area.


----------



## GaYankee

*Hunting and Fishing!*

Great place to hunt and fish! We went out a couple of weeks ago when my nephew came to visit and here are just a few of the nice ones we caught!


----------



## ericflowers

pm me for info and refrences


----------



## Capt Quirk

Hey Cap'n Ron, I think I read somewhere that you have a fishing membership too. Do you offer the occasional fishing on a one day basis?


----------



## kmckinnie

*I love this one!*



whchunter said:


> Heh Cap......I have a friend who is looking and due to the family deal you have he just might be interested. He and his wife are both great people and hunters. They have 12 kids and out of those kids 9 are active hunters. That means when he comes up he will have 11 people on stands. He owns a camper and will probably be up every weekend and holidays. He really loves to hunt and with those many kids, he has a lot of mouths to feed and really needs to put a bunch of deer in the freezer. I'll pass the information on to him.



Best post!


----------



## CaptainRon

Super! Let 'em know I've got a fifteen passenger van for sale.


----------



## Milkman

Know this.........Any more posts (from anyone) requiring moderator action will result in infractions .


----------



## roadglider

Milkman what  does ur  post mean


----------



## CaptainRon

If anyone needs references on any former or current members , please pm me for details. This club's been in successful operation for 23 year's running AND ADVERTISING ON HERE FOR ONLY THREE.


----------



## Milkman

roadglider said:


> Milkman what  does ur  post mean



It means moderators have had to edit or delete several posts in this thread.


----------



## Capt Quirk

Milkman said:


> It means moderators have had to edit or delete several posts in this thread.


Not me this time!


----------



## chadf

Pm me for Info


----------



## GaYankee

We were out yesterday working around the farm and saw a bunch of momma turkeys with tons of babies! Just about full on the memberships so you need to get in contact with Capt Ron before it is full! Dont want to miss out on this oppotunity!


----------

